# Port Aransas TX, any riding?



## theBreeze

My family is traveling to Port Aransas Dec 17-23 to share a condo with some friends. Any point in me bringing my roadbike? Any good routes in the 30-50 mile range? How about the weather? Chances of rain, temps?


----------



## Dave Hickey

theBreeze said:


> My family is traveling to Port Aransas Dec 17-23 to share a condo with some friends. Any point in me bringing my roadbike? Any good routes in the 30-50 mile range? How about the weather? Chances of rain, temps?


It's been a couple of years but there are some decent rides. Port Aransas is on Mustang Island. The main nort/south road has a shoulder. At the southern end of Mustang Island is North Padre Island which also has a good road. Weather this time of year can be a crap shoot. Highs could be in the 70's or 40's.... Lows 50's-30's. 


One thing I promise is WIND. There will be plenty of it... Count on a very strong headwinds part of the ride..


----------

